# IT Recruitment agencies… Abu Dhabi/Dubai



## Tif (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi All

Does anyone know any reputable IT Recruitment Agencies in Abu Dhabi/Dubai?

Your help very much appreciated.


Regards


----------



## Bahraini (May 2, 2011)

Hi Tif, me too I'm searching for one coz I'm already in Dubai and trying to find a job

Anyone can help us plz


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

That's a long and detailed question.
Hit Up dubaifaq and start googling.
It takes a long time, and depends on your specialization.


----------

